# Fire Sprinklers needed R2 single story apartments?



## RPM001 (Apr 17, 2019)

Have a quick question about Fire Sprinkler Requirements.

Building 14 apartments (single story, R2 occupancy type) spread out in 3 buildings.  Each unit is identical 2 bed/ 2 bath 1200 sq ft.  

1 building has 3 units, another 5 units, and the last one has 6 units.  Typical south Florida construction (project located in Ft. Lauderdale) Concrete block shell, but the dividing walls between units to be fire rated drywall, etc.  

Does current code require fire sprinklers and/or fire alarm in this scenario?


----------



## cda (Apr 17, 2019)

Welcome!

How’s the weather??


----------



## cda (Apr 17, 2019)

More than likely sprinklers, and at least monitoring. 

There is a Floridian that can answer that.


----------



## RPM001 (Apr 17, 2019)

cda said:


> Welcome!
> 
> How’s the weather??


 Thank you 
85 degrees and sunny, although a bit humid.


----------



## cda (Apr 17, 2019)

*Check your building code for correct section ::;*



*F]903.2.8Group R.*
An automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3 shall be provided throughout all buildings with a Group R fire area.




https://codes.iccsafe.org/content/FBC2017/chapter-9-fire-protection-systems


----------



## steveray (Apr 17, 2019)

You may be able to construct them under the IRC townhouses which would give you a better chance of getting out of them, but that is up to Florida if that is where the construction is...


----------

